# The flying poo



## NYY (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 28, 2006)

Ooooooops!!!


----------



## tpe (Feb 28, 2006)

LOL


----------



## NYY (Feb 28, 2006)

wonder if he was aiming for something


----------



## loopguru (Feb 28, 2006)

:lmao:he was aiming for jersey city:lmao:


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 28, 2006)

OMG Now that was funny!!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 1, 2006)

Great...Probably aiming for my car.


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 1, 2006)

haha..too much  talk about being in the right place...

Trish


----------



## photo gal (Mar 2, 2006)

I see a pooper but I don't see a blooper!  : )


----------



## redneckdan (Mar 2, 2006)

this is why man invented photoshop...


----------



## NYY (Mar 2, 2006)

not much of a keeper anyway, terrible exposure, stupid tennis court fence, and feces...


----------



## anicole (Mar 10, 2006)

NYY said:
			
		

> not much of a keeper anyway, terrible exposure, stupid tennis court fence, and feces...


 
Does that mean it's a poopie shot?!?


----------



## Alpha (Mar 10, 2006)

Too bad, you should have submitted this for the "Trash" theme contest.


----------



## cbay (Mar 13, 2006)

Well this made me laugh, nice blopper.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 13, 2006)

ahaha great capture.  Too funny to photoshop out!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh crap....now that's funny!

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## NYY (Mar 13, 2006)

n2photos said:
			
		

> Oh crap....now that's funny!
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


no pun intended, i assume


----------



## Rus_T (Mar 14, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I see a pooper but I don't see a blooper!  : )



A pooper blooper perhaps?


----------

